

Ask HN: Is there an equivalent of this for Rails? - Cieplak

I'm working on replatforming a desktop application, and have yet to come across a library as sophisticated as OpenFaces for doing a web UI:<p>http://openfaces.org/<p>I'm not excited about the idea of using JavaServer Faces, but would be willing to do so to use a library like OpenFaces that looks so very good even in IE7.<p>Any ideas for similar libraries?
======
chc
It looks like it's just a widget library. There's any number of those with no
platform dependency at all: Bootstrap, YUI, Dojo, SproutCore, etc.

~~~
Cieplak
Thank you for showing me these. Dojo definitely fits the bill.

